

Ask HN: What do you use to store application level config in Django? - ravenkat

We are using Django for our website as well as in the backend.
Whenever we want to change some application level config like `connection_timeout`, we had to change the constant in the source code and re-deploy. Deploying takes around 1 hour for us.<p>What i&#x27;m looking for is a key value store framework already built for Django and which provides an UI which we can use to override the config when our applications are running as well.
======
phonon
[https://github.com/jezdez/django-constance](https://github.com/jezdez/django-
constance) [https://github.com/lazybird/django-
solo](https://github.com/lazybird/django-solo) ?

